# steelies thru the ice?



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

could anyone give me any info on fishing steel thru the ice if anyone has any or does this or where a starting point might be, PMs preferred


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

The only ice-fishing for steel that I've ever heard of is fishing rivers right where they go into lakes. I heard it can be productive, but if you go through the ice, you'd get washed under it. It's not something I'd try.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

There have been a few threads on this in the IceFishing section. Try searching there.


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

I know where you can catch rainbow's thru the ice...PM me


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I know they do it off the Big Manistee, in Manistee Lake. I've never done it, although I've wanted to. From what I do know of it they do pretty good at times. I once saw a couple of guys doing right by the Railroad bridge in Frankfort on the Betsie. They were using hot-n-tots through the ice, and apparantly they caught fish. Where they were, there is enough current to make the plugs work, and isn't deep enough there to be a big problem if you did fall through.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it was last year or the year before somebody caught two of them perch fishing by the marina in Au Gres. That would be a bit of a suprise.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

they get a few in tawas by the pier but mostly browns..i think they catch them over by lexington pier too


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Check youtube. Type in something like Steelhead ice fishing and several vids show up, mostly from Ohio. Personally I think ice fishing at the mouth of a river is a little dicey as the water is moving below, but people do it.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I have caught steelies through the ice in port sanilacs harbor.


----------



## Katch One (Mar 29, 2008)

Woods-n-Waters news had an article about that last year. I don't remember the month but, they were using Artic warrior tip-ups. They were on the iced over bays of Lake Michigan. I'm sure it would be an adventure.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

eddiejohn4 said:


> I have caught steelies through the ice in port sanilacs harbor.


 lexington also but they are far and few between in both places now days.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Higgins lake is good


----------



## SteelheadMasterWiggins (Sep 23, 2008)

Ice fishing for steel is easy and safe when using caution try small river mouths wher there is less flow coming out. I wouldn't suggest try big river like the muskegon or grand. It takes a pretty mean winter to lock those up but small rivers are certinly safe. it can be slow at times but when they go they go.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Its almost time!!


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Opps! Hit the wrong button. If the weather is somewhat reasonable Im going on Friday. Ill drop you a PM Steelie.


----------

